# Virus



## papheteer (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Guys! I have been growing paphs for almost2 years now. And only recently some of my plants die with no particular cause. They just slow down and die. Makes me think of virus. How common do they occur in paphs? What are the signs. And when i was just beginning to grow paphs, only had several saucers that I use to catch water when watering. What I used to do was rinse them with hot water and reuse them again for the other plants. Is this a sure way of spreading virus/diseases? Thanks!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 13, 2007)

While paphs have the reputation of not getting viruses, apparently it does happen occasionally...Bob Wellenstein can speak better about this that I can. However, its unlikely. Quick paph deaths are unfortunately not unusual. They are usually due to bacterial or fungal problems, exacerbated by stressful conditions...such as too much water, too little air movement, too high/low/unvarying temperatures.....Take care, Eric


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 14, 2007)

If you're just using these saucers to catch water, then I would doubt that you're spreading anything. If they're sitting in common water for any length of time, then that's another story. I would have to agree with Eric, plus remember, a stressed plant can fall prey to insect attack.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 14, 2007)

I used to cry 'virus' but after some learning have to agree it's not common. If there's no rot, I'd check the back of the leaves for scale or some other pests. If that's not it unpack it and check the roots. If they're dead or dying change or freshen up the media. Good Luck.


----------



## Roy (Oct 14, 2007)

I'd agree with all above. In 40 years of growing orchids, I have yet to find a Paph with Virus or anyone who has had a virused Paph. 99% of the time its a fungal rot. Check compost, roots, watering habits, air movement & light.


----------

